# Staurogyne Repens, help please!



## Wilson (15 Dec 2014)

So I just bought some trimmings from a submerged tank and planted them about 5 days ago. Is it normal for them to look like this? Is this the transition phase from submerged to emersed? Thanks!


----------



## greenmac75 (15 Dec 2014)

it will be fine, very hardy I use with excel/tnc complete recently transferred to new tank and lost a lot of leaves 2 weeks later lots of new growth. Did you take off the bottom leaves for new roots?


----------



## Wilson (16 Dec 2014)

What do you mean, exactly, by taking off the bottom leaves? Thanks for your input!


----------



## greenmac75 (16 Dec 2014)

you got cuttings so to help develop roots carefully pull off bottom leaves before planting and new roots will form from there, my profile pic you can just see my staurogyne carpet


----------



## Wilson (16 Dec 2014)

I see, but my trimmings came with roots like this:






The top leaves are starting to dry and shrivel. I wouldn't exactly call it melting, however.


----------



## tam (16 Dec 2014)

It's a bit tough to tell from the pic but the tops look a little manky on the left few? If so, just pinch them back to healthy plant and they'll sprout from side shoots. I grew some emersed that started like that - if you want a denser clump then pinch out the top and plant it separately to the roots - you'll get two plants. As long as they've either got roots and one left joint or two leaf joints and no roots there is enough to grow.


----------



## Wilson (16 Dec 2014)

Thanks! I assume I should remove the shrinking leaves too?


----------



## tam (16 Dec 2014)

Not sure what you mean by shrinking  The ones that are going dark/slimy - they won't recover so best to nip them off so they don't encourage mould and it will grow new ones. Leave any leaves that are healthy looking as they'll be fuelling the growth for now even if they are submerged ones.


----------

